# Cheaplaughs I have some good news for you!



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow that was fast! Great shooting with you and Dave in GA. See ya in bedford.


----------



## Ewolf (Apr 22, 2005)

Great shooting with you guys too! See you there!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

good to hear.maybe they will give me the 30 points i need to kick your guys butts


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

my buddy tomas put his on and loves them.were not used to having this quality strings on our bows.not saying the local guys dont make good strings but these are very good.cant wait to get mine on.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

hey bow bandit how you liking your new stringset


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Loving my Pure perfection strings! One of the best I have ever string sets I have ever had. If any one wants to try a set contact Bernie he has there contact info.


----------

